

Smart machines should be 'ethically' programmed to prevent a robot uprising - rossiben
http://www.information-age.com/industry/uk-industry/123459177/gartner-wants-prevent-robot-uprising-building-ethical-programming-smart-machines

======
JoeAltmaier
Mostly about applying ethics to the system in which a smart machine is
deployed. Which is good, I guess. But I thought it'd be about the three laws
of robotics or something.

Which are nonsense. Ethics have little to do with the fundamental circuits
that a mechanism is built with. What is an ethical sensor? An ethical ALU? Its
silly.

Ethics has to do with empathy. I'm not sure an AI is ever going to be very
empathetic with me, a dumb piece of meat that thinks at 10 hz.

